# question



## asllan (Apr 3, 2010)

i m interested how to refining gold and cell phones cheaper than the other methods an how to analyze the carat of gold please help me


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are interested enough to read what is already here on the forum you may find answers. Its all here, just do some searching.
Jim


----------



## gold4mike (Apr 8, 2010)

A simple search for "cell phone" turned up 474 items on the forum. I'm a fellow noob (roughly a year here) and have read almost every single post on the forum. If you truly want to learn you can find everything you need on this forum, all for free. Take some time, do some searches, then post questions if there is something you don't understand.

Welcome to the forum, you have hit "the motherload".


----------

